# What do girls think/worry about on or before dates?



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I was curious about this. As a guy there is a seemingly very long list of things to think and or worry about on a date- especially the first one or two- before you can really get to know each other. A lot of it is of course do to social norms and standards.

Planning the date. What to do and where to go. Trying not to plan a "boring" date. This one was always stressful for me.

When to make a move. This was sort of puzzling to me. 
Additional questions:

1) Do you think about when or if the guy will make a move- to kiss you, etc?
2) Do you worry about not seeming "boring"?


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

i dont really date

but if i hang out with a dude, they have been known to plant unexpected kisses on me

at which point, i back away and unknowingly respond with this kind of face, out of impulse:









i worry about unexpected kisses a lot

i also worry about the whole peeing/pooing situation

like, what if i take too long in the restroom because i'm adjusting my contacts???///

he'll probs imagine that i'm taking a sequoia sized dump and maybe think i'm gross??????


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

orsomething said:


> i dont really date
> 
> but if i hang out with a dude, they have been known to plant unexpected kisses on me
> 
> ...


:lol

To op, exactly what guys think... But now after reading orsomething's post I'm not so sure about it anymore.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I worry about a whole lot ^^. Spechially for a first date.
As for boring dates, ask her what she likes to do. What kind of food she likes and stuff like that. Then go from there.

Personally, for a first date, I prefer it to just be dinner and possibly a walk (somewhere public, in broad daylight).

As for the questions:
1. I think about that a lot. I have a lot of anxiety issues when it comes to kissing, and worry about when he's going to do it, picturing several times on the date where it would fit more (to sort of react better should it happen). I'm worried I will freak out if he does kiss me.

2. Yes. A lot. That goes for almost all social interaction. I know I'm generally boring, but am I too boring for them?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*1) Do you think about when or if the guy will make a move- to kiss you, etc?*

No, not really. I can make it happen if I have a couple drinks in me.

*2) Do you worry about not seeming "boring"?*

Not boring. I know I'm not but I worry they might think I'm dumb/not with it.

If they have never seen me in person before, I worry that they will think I'm ugly or fat. That's the biggest fear. After that....deciding on where to meet is difficult since I need a certain environment to keep my nerves from going crazy.

I have to be sitting and preferably able to drink alcohol on the date. Restaurants are not good since I'm a messy eater and I also worry about getting food stuck between my teeth. Since I need to sit, that makes the whole "walk in the park" thing out of the question. And coffee shops are bad since caffeine only makes my nerves even worse, not to mention how the tables are usually very close to each other. I hate that cause then people can overhear your conversation. Embarrassing.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I pretty much don't date, I hang out. So my biggest worry is not knowing his intentions and then making a fool myself by assuming he's into me when he's not or assuming he's not into me when he is. That uncertainty about why he's hanging out with me is one of my biggest worries.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you very much for the responses. I appreciate it. Couple more questions.

-Does it take any pressure off of you knowing that the guy is the one most likely planning all the details of the date or does not knowing what you are going to do on the date make you more nervous?

-Do you assume that the guy will be paying for all or most of the date- especially the first few?

-What do you think if the guy hasn't planned a "smooth" plan for the date- like he seems a bit unsure where to go for dinner etc.?

I wonder (over-think prbly) about these things a lot because most of the onus seems to be on the guy for the dates. Pretty much all the of the initiating I mean. Feels almost like I'm putting on some kind of show production or something.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


> -What do you think if the guy hasn't planned a "smooth" plan for the date- like he seems a bit unsure where to go for dinner etc.?


The other questions don't apply to me so I'll skip to the last one: I wouldn't go. That's the type of thing that's going to explode my anxiety and make me stand someone up. I am not a carefree go with the flow type of person.



komorikun said:


> And coffee shops are bad since caffeine only makes my nerves even worse, not to mention how the tables are usually very close to each other. I hate that cause then people can overhear your conversation. Embarrassing.


Ugh, that's horrible. I rode the subway with a guy one and he was trying to have a conversation with me but I couldn't do it because there so many people in the subway car who could hear us. I kept trying to talk low and he couldn't understand and I kept nervously looking around to see if people were looking at us or listening.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

orsomething said:


> i also worry about the whole peeing/pooing situation
> 
> like, what if i take too long in the restroom because i'm adjusting my contacts???///
> 
> he'll probs imagine that i'm taking a sequoia sized dump and maybe think i'm gross??????


I laughed at this.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*-Does it take any pressure off of you knowing that the guy is the one most likely planning all the details of the date or does not knowing what you are going to do on the date make you more nervous?
*

I don't like to be the one to choose the exact location but I do want to choose the type of place (bar/restaurant/coffee shop). So that does help. I don't want the blame for choosing somewhere that sucks.

*-Do you assume that the guy will be paying for all or most of the date- especially the first few?*

Depends on how much money he makes.

*-What do you think if the guy hasn't planned a "smooth" plan for the date- like he seems a bit unsure where to go for dinner etc.?*

It's fine and all but at the minimum you should have the first location chosen before the date. I don't like picking places on the fly. I've had guys try to make me choose and I never go out, so how the **** am I supposed to do this? Yelp is tiring.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Skeletra said:


> I worry about a whole lot ^^. Spechially for a first date.
> As for boring dates, ask her what she likes to do. What kind of food she likes and stuff like that. Then go from there.
> 
> Personally, for a first date, I prefer it to just be dinner and possibly a walk (somewhere public, in broad daylight).
> ...


Thank you for being so forthright in your answers. I worry about exactly when to make the move for a kiss as well. Like what is the "best" time and place etc. I've missed opportunities before that when looking back would've been great because I either missed signals/cues or over thought it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Darktower776 said:


> Thank you for being so forthright in your answers. I worry about exactly when to make the move for a kiss as well. Like what is the "best" time and place etc. I've missed opportunities before that when looking back would've been great because I either missed signals/cues or over thought it.


Don't wait till the end of the date to kiss her. That is the worst. I hate that. Better to kiss mid-date. Usually if the conversation is flowing well and she has that look in her eye is the time to do it.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Don't wait till the end of the date to kiss her. That is the worst. I hate that. Better to kiss mid-date. Usually if the conversation is flowing well and she has that look in her eye is the time to do it.


It's risky though, because "that look in her eyes" isn't always the easiest to pick up on, if you go in for a kiss in the middle of the date and it clearly wasn't wanted, then that's the most awkward end to a date imaginable.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

There's so much about dating I don't understand. How does a guy decide he wants to kiss you?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

When dating online I worry that I might not look like my pictures since I wear make up in them. To fix this I've tried the no make up on first date but groomed look to see if the guy is even attracted to me without make up on. 

I also worry about when there will be physical contact made, like kissing or even holding hands because I'm apprehensive about that. I just go ahead and do these things to get used to them.

I also worry I'll be too boring or think too much to respond to his mannerisms. But after all, that's what a date is for -- to see compatibility.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> So my biggest worry is not knowing his intentions and then making a fool myself by assuming he's into me when he's not or assuming he's not into me when he is. That uncertainty about why he's hanging out with me is one of my biggest worries.


 People really should just say upfront what they mean when asking someone to 'hang out', so there is no guessing/confusion.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Don't wait till the end of the date to kiss her. That is the worst. I hate that. Better to kiss mid-date. Usually if the conversation is flowing well and she has that look in her eye is the time to do it.





crimeclub said:


> It's risky though, because "that look in her eyes" isn't always the easiest to pick up on, if you go in for a kiss in the middle of the date and it clearly wasn't wanted, then that's the most awkward end to a date imaginable.


I think you both make some good points. I usually wait toward the end of the date even though it is really cliche. But crimeclub does bring up something I've thought about before. Sometimes that look in her eye is misinterpreted by the guy and he gets the ol' cheek turn or even worse the pull away.

I guess you have to play it by ear and take your chances if you want to.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Darktower776 said:


> Planning the date. What to do and where to go. Trying not to plan a "boring" date. This one was always stressful for me.
> 
> When to make a move. This was sort of puzzling to me.
> Additional questions:
> ...





Darktower776 said:


> -Does it take any pressure off of you knowing that the guy is the one most likely planning all the details of the date or does not knowing what you are going to do on the date make you more nervous?
> 
> -Do you assume that the guy will be paying for all or most of the date- especially the first few?
> 
> -What do you think if the guy hasn't planned a "smooth" plan for the date- like he seems a bit unsure where to go for dinner etc.?


1) YES. If I'm lucky I forget about it until the end. And then I'm panicking. Really panic. Like the most inane, stupid babble comes out of my mouth and I can't even begin to describe the "WTF" faces I've received. : P I don't worry as much on the first date but after that? I'm freaking out.

2) Not really&#8230;I've had a weird life and I'm an open book about it.

3) If he plans all the details I'm pretty flattered. That hasn't happened too often though. The unknown is a scary thing but remembering they're trying to impress helps.

4) No! Never! Most guys will insist on paying (and I don't drink thus tend to be a cheap date) but I will make a move for my own wallet with the intent on paying. But anticipating that part of the "banter" does stress me out. I've found a way around this - go for a walk with the guy. No money involved! That said I've had some discussions with a few on their point of view and they really vary. It goes from splitting the bill to taking turns to the guy covering the first few dates. Since there's no pattern that I can see, I suggest a walk when possible.

5) I've never really thought much of it to be honest. You're getting to know each other and each other's tastes. I personally take no issue with being a part of the planning. A little control is nice. Once he knows more about me he can take the wheel with more confidence.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

orsomething said:


> i dont really date
> 
> but if i hang out with a dude, they have been known to plant unexpected kisses on me
> 
> ...


Would you like to go on a date?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

seafolly said:


> The unknown is a scary thing but remembering they're trying to impress helps.


Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions.

Yeah the above part of your quote is mostly what I was thinking about. I feel like the onus is on me to impress the girl. Almost like putting on some sort of fairly elaborate production for her benefit. I guess it always seemed easier to me to be in the girl's position to just sort of "go along" with what was going on rather than do all the initiating and planning.

I know there are other things a girl has to watch out for more than guys do though like their safety.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Darktower776 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions.
> 
> Yeah the above part of your quote is mostly what I was thinking about. I feel like the onus is on me to impress the girl. Almost like putting on some sort of fairly elaborate production for her benefit. I guess it always seemed easier to me to be in the girl's position to just sort of "go along" with what was going on rather than do all the initiating and planning.
> 
> I know there are other things a girl has to watch out for more than guys do though like their safety.


No worries! It's nice to be reminded guys get nervous too. Most people in my "real world" are in relationships or married so the dating process and its anxieties often get reserved for my journal (why yes, I am a nerd).

I think the preconceived notions are somewhat individual based on what the person is used to. My ex had many great characteristics but planning dates wasn't on the list. As such, I have zero expectations and when a guy clearly goes out of his way to make something special I'm really taken aback. It IS easier, you're right. I feel calmer when I think we're doing something he enjoys. Surely he won't pick something he doesn't like to do for a girl he doesn't know.

And yes, there are basic safety rules like meeting in public spots but I've never felt concerned about that particular aspect. I tend to get good reads on people, even online.

(and she was never heard from again)


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

missamanda said:


> I don't date.


Because of your SA?

I haven't been on a date in years.



> I tend to get good reads on people, even online.
> 
> (and she was never heard from again)


Oh, no I'd hope that never happens. Lol.

Anyway, thanks again Seafolly and Missamanda for your answers.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

All my relationships have started online, but when I first went on dates with them in person I'd worry about not being talkative enough and seeming boring.

Which is why dating guys with SA can be nice; at least they seem to be more patient and understanding because they can relate to how I'm feeling. It just takes me longer to warm up and be myself, compared to the average person.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Everything, everything, everything. Am I pretty? Does he find me pretty? Okay, he complimented me, what if I wear my hear down next time? Would I still look pretty? I'll wear it up still next time. Omg, my stomach is so big, omg my legs are so thick, omg my arms are so flabby, omg I should've touched up the polish on my toes, oh god I should've repainted my nails a nicer color, oh god I look fat like this I should sit differently, oh god I still look fat! Oh god what if he kisses me I'm so bad at it I need more alcohol oh god what if we have sex and he's disgusted by my body lh God I need to starve myself until our next date and then only drink vodka so I don't bloat as much this beer makes me look so fat I'm so fat I'm so ugly oh god what is my chin doing oh God I'm making a face that I look so hideous I'm so hideous please stop looking at my face I'm SL freakish oh god why do I bother I should kill myself oh god. What if we have sex my *** is so nasty my tits are so ugly my legs are so stumpy I'm a poor and hideous imitation of a female my face is nasty everyone is laughing at me why why why

Thats my typical thought process so those are my typical worries.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Umpalumpa said:


> :lol
> 
> To op, exactly what guys think... But now after reading orsomething's post I'm not so sure about it anymore.


To disprove that theory, I submit that I am thinking "I want to go on this date" and all the girls I date think "I don't want to go on this date". Therefore in my case study, no second date means they are not thinking anything close to what I was.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's been ages but a lot of things, it's actually barely worth it. The amount of stress that is. I mean it's all right when you get into conversation but then it just gets awkward again with the whole 'do you kiss/do you not kiss' bit at the end... I don't know if I'll ever go on another date.

*-Does it take any pressure off of you knowing that the guy is the one most likely planning all the details of the date or does not knowing what you are going to do on the date make you more nervous?*

I've always known where we were going before hand. I would have been fine giving suggestions but in the few cases where I've gone on dates they just suggested a place instantly so *shrugs*

*-Do you assume that the guy will be paying for all or most of the date- especially the first few?*

Nope

*-What do you think if the guy hasn't planned a "smooth" plan for the date- like he seems a bit unsure where to go for dinner etc.?*

That's fine, and it's really reassuring if the other person seems a bit anxious too, if they're _really _ confident then.. Actually to be honest that probably just wouldn't work well for me because of my own issues.

I don't even really need a plan as long as we don't end up going somewhere really expensive.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Barette said:


> Everything, everything, everything. Am I pretty? Does he find me pretty? Okay, he complimented me, what if I wear my hear down next time? Would I still look pretty? I'll wear it up still next time. Omg, my stomach is so big, omg my legs are so thick, omg my arms are so flabby, omg I should've touched up the polish on my toes, oh god I should've repainted my nails a nicer color, oh god I look fat like this I should sit differently, oh god I still look fat! Oh god what if he kisses me I'm so bad at it I need more alcohol oh god what if we have sex and he's disgusted by my body lh God I need to starve myself until our next date and then only drink vodka so I don't bloat as much this beer makes me look so fat I'm so fat I'm so ugly oh god what is my chin doing oh God I'm making a face that I look so hideous I'm so hideous please stop looking at my face I'm SL freakish oh god why do I bother I should kill myself oh god. What if we have sex my *** is so nasty my tits are so ugly my legs are so stumpy I'm a poor and hideous imitation of a female my face is nasty everyone is laughing at me why why why
> 
> Thats my typical thought process so those are my typical worries.


haha that was entertaining. thank you for that. 
but anyways I heard that most people are thinking about themselves and how they come off, more so than the other person.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

@Barette- Thanks for your very candid answer. 



mr hoang said:


> but anyways I heard that most people are thinking about themselves and how they come off, more so than the other person.


I know that was true for me. I was quite worried about what sort of impression I was making. Am I talking enough? being friendly enough? too friendly? Not touching her or should I- hold hands etc?

It was very stressful.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

1) Do you think about when or if the guy will make a move- to kiss you, etc?
Yes, but I've usually already played that scenario out in my head dozens of times before the actual date so I know how to best respond. A rejection is never not awkward, though. I have yet to go out with a guy I've wanted to kiss.

2) Do you worry about not seeming "boring"? 
Absolutely. This has usually resulted in me spewing a bunch of meaningless drivel to fill any silence. I'm much more content with the quiet nowadays, though, and I only speak up if I have something interesting, helpful, or kind to say. Once in a great while, I can be witty.

Other things I worry about:
- What if I get lost/crash my car on the way there?
- What if I get lost/crash my car on the way back?
- What if I crash into his car?
- What if I crash into him?
- What if I have eye goopies I'm not noticing?
- What will he think if I look to the side and he sees my pelican nose?
- What if I'm making too much eye contact? Now what if I'm not making enough?
- Was I supposed to laugh at that?
- He's totally going to the bathroom to text his friend about how f****** lame I am.
- What if he saw me eat that a little too messily? 
- I hope that no amount of spittle will fly out of my mouth while I'm talking. Better not talk.
- He's asking why I'm so quiet. Time to blush and shrug silently; anxiety slicing into outward composure.
- Excuse myself to bathroom to have a panic attack in private; get worried he's thinking I either skipped out on the date or I'm pooping because I'm taking so long.
- Intensely uncomfortable at the prospect of my anxiety and discomfort showing.
- Worried he's going to think I'm ungrateful because I can barely eat any of the food; anxiety too strong to stomach anything but a paltry forkful of lettuce.
- Worried about eating more than that because I'm sure he already thinks I'm a whale.
- Worried he's going to notice me start to tear up because I can't always control the flood of misery, anxiety, and self-consciousness, and self-hate from reaching my eyes.

I'm a winner. 

Always so damn surprised when they text or call back.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

tieffers said:


> 1) Do you think about when or if the guy will make a move- to kiss you, etc?
> Yes, but I've usually already played that scenario out in my head dozens of times before the actual date so I know how to best respond. A rejection is never not awkward, though. I have yet to go out with a guy I've wanted to kiss.
> 
> 2) Do you worry about not seeming "boring"?
> ...


:clap


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

tieffers said:


> 1) Do you think about when or if the guy will make a move- to kiss you, etc?
> Yes, but I've usually already played that scenario out in my head dozens of times before the actual date so I know how to best respond. A rejection is never not awkward, though. I have yet to go out with a guy I've wanted to kiss.
> 
> 2) Do you worry about not seeming "boring"?
> ...


Aw, thanks for sharing. :yes It is interesting to hear what the opposite sex can worry about on dates. I have a few of the same worries actually -like if I'm eating too messily, talking enough, being funny/not boring, and even being so nervous/anxiety that I could barely eat more than a few bites of food.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> -Does it take any pressure off of you knowing that the guy is the one most likely planning all the details of the date or does not knowing what you are going to do on the date make you more nervous?


Not knowing makes me very nervous usually. I don't like surprises.



> -Do you assume that the guy will be paying for all or most of the date- especially the first few?


I don't. Personally, I hope to be able to pay something. I just feel like a parasite or a gold digger if I let him pay everything.



> -What do you think if the guy hasn't planned a "smooth" plan for the date- like he seems a bit unsure where to go for dinner etc.?


I'm fine with that . I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm self conscious when it comes to my looks. I think about the guy thinking "Ew, this chick is actually not pretty" and I worry that I'm not smart enough for someone to have a conversation with besides music and tv shows. What if they guy starts discussing politics with me. I don't want to look dumb as a rock just because I don't know something I decide not to get into and the thought of him making the first move is the absolute worst. I would never hint at him to whether go at me or not. If he doesn't make a move, then that's it unless he asks for a second date. I would also feel very self conscious when it comes to eating food in front of a guy. Even drinking makes me feel weird. Like I might order a salad even if I hate salad when I actually want a burger. I am a messy eater. So I will go for the salad.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Skeletra said:


> Not knowing makes me very nervous usually. I don't like surprises.
> 
> I don't. Personally, I hope to be able to pay something. I just feel like a parasite or a gold digger if I let him pay everything.
> 
> I'm fine with that . I don't see anything wrong with it.


Glad to hear that last one. I do worry about not being the man with a plan so to speak. Or at least not a good one.



Paloma M said:


> I'm self conscious when it comes to my looks. I think about the guy thinking "Ew, this chick is actually not pretty" and I worry that I'm not smart enough for someone to have a conversation with besides music and tv shows. What if they guy starts discussing politics with me. I don't want to look dumb as a rock just because I don't know something I decide not to get into and the thought of him making the first move is the absolute worst. I would never hint at him to whether go at me or not. If he doesn't make a move, then that's it unless he asks for a second date. I would also feel very self conscious when it comes to eating food in front of a guy. Even drinking makes me feel weird. Like I might order a salad even if I hate salad when I actually want a burger. I am a messy eater. So I will go for the salad.


I do sort of worry if the other person wants to start talking about politics or the stock market or something I know nothing about.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

tieffers said:


> 1
> Other things I worry about:
> - What if I get lost/crash my car on the way there?
> - What if I get lost/crash my car on the way back?
> ...


this sums up my main concern when I had to pick up one of my dates. and right after the movie ended, we almost did crash...what a terrible date and memory that was.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

SilentLuke said:


> this sums up my main concern when I had to pick up one of my dates. and right after the movie ended, we almost did crash...what a terrible date and memory that was.


Tieffers and SilentLuke I have driving anxiety so I worry about all those things as well- getting lost while driving on the date at any point, and to a lesser degree crashing my car.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Tieffers and SilentLuke I have driving anxiety so I worry about all those things as well- getting lost while driving on the date at any point, and to a lesser degree crashing my car.


if only dating wasn't so dependent on having a car and driving to uncertain destinations. unless you live in the same neighborhood or something.


----------



## DementedFuschia (Feb 16, 2013)

Hope I look cute. Hope I'm dressed nice. Hope I don't say anything stupid. Hope he isn't a weirdo or pervert. If I like him then hope I get to kiss him or at least hold hands by end of the night. That's about it.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

mr hoang said:


> haha that was entertaining. thank you for that.
> but anyways I heard that most people are thinking about themselves and how they come off, more so than the other person.


The pressure is more evenly spread between the two if they both seem to be on the same "level" in general, but there's often someone who's just clearly more confident than the other person, just naturally or because of certain advantages (more outgoing, smarter, better looking, older, etc). Like when I take a younger girl out who's like 21 she's typically more nervous since dating is still relatively new to her and I'm typically more laid back (on the date at least, but beforehand I'm a wreck)

But it doesn't really matter though, most of the details we lose sleep over should be treated just as details, it's pretty easy for someone to tell if they're into you, most typically: Do I enjoy being with them? *check* Am I physically attracted to them overall? *check* At that point you're off the fence, and details won't uncheck those two main things. Besides, I probably wouldn't be interested in someone who's prone to letting their attraction be hinged to details, they're probably too superficial or more than likely they aren't looking for anything serious.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Does my butt look small in this?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Does my butt look small in this?


Is this a trick question? :sus


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Is this a trick question? :sus


Lol, I believe that is just what she worries about or thinks to herself and not a question that she'd ask her date.

At least I hope not because I would not know how to answer that.

"Do you_ want_ your butt to look small?"


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Darktower776 said:


> "Do you_ want_ your butt to look small?"


Valid!


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

A few more questions since the thread is still up.

What do you think or worry about if the date is not going well?

If you get to the point of kissing on a date, what do you think if the other person doesn't seem like an experienced or good kisser?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

^ you ruined the 'love is in the air' moment :b

But I would like to get some answers on your questions as well


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh my god, will this thread die already? You're filling up my inbox!


----------



## RedViperofDorne (Jan 2, 2011)

When people go on dates, is it common to kiss in public? I'd find that too weird to be honest, I hate PDAs :b


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

RedViperofDorne said:


> When people go on dates, is it common to kiss in public? I'd find that too weird to be honest, I hate PDAs :b


Yeah, I always make sure to drop her pants in public and give her a nice old *** grab. This is 2014, we should be able to have public displays of graphic sex right in front of your child. It's so courageous!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Darktower776 said:


> A few more questions since the thread is still up.
> 
> What do you think or worry about if the date is not going well?
> 
> If you get to the point of kissing on a date, what do you think if the other person doesn't seem like an experienced or good kisser?


As long as the kissing isn't horrific, it's okay. And I'm perfectly fine with kissing in public.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Please stay on topic. Violations will be issued if posts have to be removed again.


----------



## OneUp77 (Jun 28, 2014)

What do they worry about......

The amount of lipstick they have on.

If the high heels are high enough.

If their hair is pretty enough.

The reaction from the guy when the girl friend zones him.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

komorikun said:


> As long as the kissing isn't horrific, it's okay. And I'm perfectly fine with kissing in public.


Thanks for answering. I've never kissed in public before so I'm not sure how I'd feel about it. Of course of she wanted to then I doubt I'd say no.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

If it's a first date, a bunch of small details go through my mind. I worry if my hair looks good, if there's any food stuck in my teeth if we're out eating, if I'm too boring, too shy, etc.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Darktower776 said:


> What do you think or worry about if the date is not going well?
> 
> If you get to the point of kissing on a date, what do you think if the other person doesn't seem like an experienced or good kisser?


If it's not going well I'd be worried about how to communicate we won't be more than friends. I've learned if you think the date isn't going well, your date may not be thinking the same thing.

At this stage in my life, I want a good kisser. Unfortunately you can't go back once you've been exposed to a really, really good kisser. That said, it's not worth dumping someone who's great in every other way. It'd just mean a little guidance I think in terms of what you want. Which can be awkward to bring up but worded correctly I think it's fair.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

komorikun said:


> *1) Do you think about when or if the guy will make a move- to kiss you, etc?*
> 
> No, not really. I can make it happen if I have a couple drinks in me.
> 
> ...


I feel like you just said everything I would have said!


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

"Gee, I hope I don't vomit on his new vans." 


Honestly, I think guys and girls worry a lot about the same things. They just want the date to go well and to keep the conversation flowing. On top of it, I often worry about whether this person that I just met is going to try and make all sorts of physical advances on me, because I find that offensive and it freaks me out when we've only just met!


And I've never dated a good kisser - ever, so I wouldn't dump them for that. I'd be surprised if they were....haha.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I was looking for that ^ clip ever since this thread's inception, I finally found it!


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Zone said:


> I was looking for that ^ clip ever since this thread's inception, I finally found it!


Lol, I actually have thought of that before as being a fear that women can think about sometimes when meeting a man.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

smallfries said:


> "Gee, I hope I don't vomit on his new vans."


 Not my precious Vans!


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

if the guy only wants me for sex


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

seafolly said:


> If it's not going well I'd be worried about how to communicate we won't be more than friends. I've learned if you think the date isn't going well, your date may not be thinking the same thing.


Yeah this is definitely true. 


> At this stage in my life, I want a good kisser. Unfortunately you can't go back once you've been exposed to a really, really good kisser. That said, it's not worth dumping someone who's great in every other way. It'd just mean a little guidance I think in terms of what you want. Which can be awkward to bring up but worded correctly I think it's fair.


I think that is perfectly fine to want a good kisser. Heck, I'm sure I would want that too if I knew the difference. lol. I have very little experience kissing so I would not mind it at all if the girl wanted to give me a little guidance. I would want her to enjoy kissing, and other things, as much as possible.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Before: Worrying about what to wear, what to talk about, whether you're interesting enough lol everything, I'd say the same insecurities and expectations as guys. You just hope for the best I guess.

On: Hoping that you're not boring the guy to death & if it's a good date, whether there'll be a second.

Bonus:
*Kissing is awkward on the first date, I'd suggest a peck on the cheek & lots of compliments just to send the right signal across.

Dating is really hard for everyone. Just be polite, attentive and most importantly try to have fun.


----------

